# Mouse scrolling problem



## Xing (May 27, 2007)

scrolling has gain its own life. my mouse isnt working. whenever i take my mouse inside any window, scrolling starts and it becomes impossible to read anything. i'm currently working with the help of keyboard only. i have win xp professional sp 2 which was installed currently after changing hard disk. i've tried avast and adaware also. please help me.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried another mouse?


----------



## Xing (May 27, 2007)

i've changed my mouse. but thats not a solution. its a terrible problem. the scroll bars moves in such a way that neither you cant read a single line nor you can select a link. even i have taken half an hour to reach this page and to reply.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

If you have software installed for a click wheel mouse, you may have it set for autoscroll. If you click the wheel, scrolling starts as soon as you get into a scrollable window. You may need to uninstall/re-install the software


----------



## Xing (May 27, 2007)

I have made the autoscrolling feature off. This problem arises after serfing sometimes, remains even after restarting and vanishes during serfing after a long period.


----------

